# Guild Wars 2 Furry Super Guild



## Vokken (Sep 9, 2012)

*Tyrian Furries [Furs]
*A Tarnished Coast (Americas) Guild Wars 2 Guild​*

What is a Super Guild?

*A Super Guild is also known as a Big Tent Guild. It is a guild that attempts to participate in all content of the game. This includes but may not be limited to, Person versus Person, Person versus Environment, and Role-play.

*So tell me about your guild!

*The guild is named Tyrian Furries [Furs] as it has been created for all who love furries and are playing Guild Wars 2. We are located on the Tarnished Coast server, which has been unofficially deemed the role-play server on the Americas server list (See: gwrpc.org). To be more specific and more broad at the same time, the guild is for anyone who is within the Furry Fandom, or enjoy being around those who are in it. Yes, that means our scaled friends can even get in on this even if there isn't any scale covered races... yet. This also means that we have no restrictions on what race you play, class, etc. It's all about enjoying the fuzzies. In role-play, we obviously do not call ourselves Tyrian Furries, that'd be a bit awkward. Instead, everyone is free to make their own sub-factions within the guild such as Warbands (Charr).
*
What about events?

*We're still cooking up a plan of events that repeat (at least in intention) on a weekly basis. The only one 'set in stone' right now is our RP night on Fridays at 8pm Eastern Standard Time. As we gain more members, particularly ones that are trustworthy, more events will be ran at different times for everyone to enjoy. In the future, we'd like to have a time for dungeons, World vs World, Structured PvP, and even fun little optional 'classes' to help you learn the games lore better. That last one needs a lot of planning and debate before we even think of launching it however.

*How about some yiff?!*

I'll put this as simply as possible. It's going to happen. Let's just not get ourselves into trouble with Arenanet alright? When in doubt, check out their terms of service and use proper consent markers. Also, please keep public chats and guild chat clean. Guild chat can get semi-dirty, but we don't want to be forcing all of our guild mates into watching sexy times.

*Got a website?*

Please note that it's still under construction. Being a furry guild, we will also be linking back to FA out of respect and consideration. Note, I removed the hyperlink function for various reasons, you'll need to copy/paste it into your address bar.

tyrianfurries.enjin.com

*Anything else I should know?*

The biggest thing I want to point out is that we're not affiliated in any capacity with Fur Affinity. This is just a simple GW2 group, founded by an FA member, who is inviting other FA members to join on a fun little gaming journey.

That should cover all the major points. If you have any questions, suggestions, etc, feel free to forward them to me.

*Alright. How do I contact you?
*
You can do so via this thread, forum Private Messages or through the game itself. Please do not attempt to use any other methods to contact me. I can not promise I will ever read your messages if you do. My in-game name is Rex.6841 (AKA Rex Snowpaw).

*End Notes (This is more for the moderators)*

I am hoping I'm not breaking any rules with this post. I've seen other guilds/groups post here, and I figured since this was Furry Fandom specific, it met the guidelines. I've checked the Forums Rules and I don't _think_ there's anything rule breaking here. If there's any issue here, PLEASE notify me in great detail. I will learn from the experience.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 9, 2012)

Stop making more furry guilds for this game. Seriously there is a thread not five inches below this one on the same topic. However that topic is pretty much a dead guild.


There is already an FA mega-guild called "Chew Toy" and it's on Crystal Desert or whatever. It has over a hundred users from all regions and has been around since the stress test betas.


----------



## Vokken (Sep 9, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Stop making more furry guilds for this game. Seriously there is a thread not five inches below this one on the same topic. However that topic is pretty much a dead guild.
> 
> 
> There is already an FA mega-guild called "Chew Toy" and it's on Crystal Desert or whatever. It has over a hundred users from all regions and has been around since the stress test betas.



That's awesome, but they're not on the RP super-server as designated by the Guild Wars Roleplaying Community (gwrpc.org). This is a server specific guild. If people want to join "Chew Toy" instead, then by all means. Have fun! We shouldn't stop making furry guilds, not everyone is going to play the same server.

Edit: Further more, several of us support FA. We even link back to FA. We're not here to ruin anyone's day. Anything we gain, we're willing to share back with FA's community, even if that means our people decide to run off and join Chew Toy. I think of it as a ring of support. We're all friends here, or should be.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 9, 2012)

Furry roleplay guild?

You're serious? Let me laugh harder.
Those never end nicely.


----------



## Vokken (Sep 9, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Furry roleplay guild?
> 
> You're serious? Let me laugh harder.
> Those never end nicely.



Wow, you're just really trying to kick me down. It's not happening, just so you know. My furry guilds have always ran and worked out fine. GRAAL Online, World of Warcraft, Earth Eternal (before it died), EVE Online (yes, they exist, holy crap), Star Trek Online, and now things are working pretty well on Guild Wars 2. Experience tells me it'll be just fine as it always has been. Please try to post something constructive from now on, and be less... you know... trolly. We're supposed to be a community. Not haters like most non-furs, due to mass media.

Edit: Perhaps a moderator should clean up this thread up to my initial post and then lock it. I came to find people interested in this, not be looked down upon for doing something fun. Really thinking this wont look good in the eyes of FA forums guests.


----------



## Xahvi (Sep 9, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Furry roleplay guild?
> 
> You're serious? Let me laugh harder.
> Those never end nicely.




Mind your own business. There is no need to be rude, either. Honestly, I'd expect better from fellow furries.. guess expectations can't always be met.


----------



## Conker (Sep 9, 2012)

Xahvi said:


> Mind your own business. There is no need to be rude, either. Honestly, I'd expect better from fellow furries.. guess expectations can't always be met.


Ah the naive expectations of a newbie :3c

If I were on that server, I'd join the guild. I'm thinking of server hopping though, since my friends never log the fuck on to play this game >:[


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 9, 2012)

Typically all the "FURRIE FRIENDLY" guilds that get advertised here die due to trolling or drama. Or both. Mostly drama.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll never join a furry guild again

I've been in one before

it was awful


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't see the point in making a guild on an MMO to then... roleplay sexy tiems. 
Seriously, why not just play the game?


----------



## Vokken (Sep 9, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Typically all the "FURRIE FRIENDLY" guilds that get advertised here die due to trolling or drama. Or both. Mostly drama.



I wont say you're wrong, but I'm pretty immune to trolling or drama in that I don't give up. I have a select few people (around 5) who don't care what happens, they're sticking at my side. I can be pretty happy with these people, but rather than be some exclusive group, I've opened the doors to the willing.



Ikrit said:


> I'll never join a furry guild again
> 
> I've been in one before
> 
> it was awful



Feel free to elaborate and let me know things I should reasonably be avoiding, things I should be improving upon, etc. A fair amount of info on what we're currently doing is available on our site.



Ansitru said:


> I don't see the point in making a guild on an MMO to then... roleplay sexy tiems.
> Seriously, why not just play the game?



Most people who roleplay on a game (regardless of what) also play the game... so they do, they just like to participate in all sorts of stuff. There's nothing wrong with that right? Personally, I do everything. RP, SPvP, WvW, Missions, Dungeons... I like to do more than just one thing.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 9, 2012)

Vokken said:


> Feel free to elaborate and let me know things I should reasonably be avoiding, things I should be improving upon, etc. A fair amount of info on what we're currently doing is available on our site.



focus more on the game and less on the fandom, it's cool if furries want to get together and game, but why game at all of it's nothing but furry talk.

sexting in game will ruin everything, no exceptions.

waving around your furry pride flag will ruin everything, no exceptions.

RPing on a generally non RP server is like drag racing in a stock honda civic with a body kit, you will think you'll look cool, but in reality you look retarded. same goes for RPing a furry on a RP server.


----------



## Vokken (Sep 11, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> focus more on the game and less on the fandom, it's cool if furries want to get together and game, but why game at all of it's nothing but furry talk.
> 
> sexting in game will ruin everything, no exceptions.
> 
> ...



I'd prefer to focus on both.  Sexting doesn't ruin anything, people ruin things. There's a time and place for it, it's when people are stupid with it that it does damage. And no, I'm not going to build a guild around this. There's another that shall not be named, already doing this on several MMO's and happens to be involved on this server, albeit subtly.

On the furry pride flag thing, there's nothing wrong with waving it high with everyone elses flag. The problem is if you try to out-wave people, stick in their faces, etc.

Also, it's a good thing we're RPing on an RP server. It might be unofficial, but there's more RPers here than not. RPing a furry on an RP server is fine, IF you're RPing as a race that -exists-. In this case, Charr.  The dev's might not see it as furry, but take a good long look. Loving those anthro legs. Not that we even discriminate against other races in-game, it's more about people that are comfortable with the fandom.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

If you guys got Ventrilo or TeamSpeak I'll troll around until I get bored and troll elsewhere


----------

